# الوقود الحيوي من زيت النباتي



## المهند عبدالله (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]نظرا لأهمية الموضوع... وما أثير حوله من جدل كبير ... وما ستكون له من تداعيات خطيرة في المستقبل على المستويين السياسي والاقتصادي في العالم .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]رأينا من واجبنا... ان نضع أمام مؤسسات المجتمع الجماهيري... هذا البحث لدراسته مبكرا واتخاذ ما تراه مناسبا للتقليل من هذة التدعيات على سوداننا الحبيب .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]سنتناول في هذا البحث تصميم وحدة لإنتاج الوقود الحيوي [/FONT][FONT=&quot]([/FONT][FONT=&quot]bio diesel[/FONT][FONT=&quot])[/FONT][FONT=&quot] وهو أي وقود اشتق من كتلة عضوية. والكتلة العضوية يمكن أن تتضمن الزيوت النباتية [/FONT][FONT=&quot]([/FONT][FONT=&quot]حب صويا ، فستق ، بذرة القطن ، الفول السوداني[/FONT][FONT=&quot])[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ،دهن حيواني وذلك في وجود الكحول[/FONT][FONT=&quot]([/FONT][FONT=&quot]methanol[/FONT][FONT=&quot])[/FONT][FONT=&quot] مع وجود عامل حفاز[/FONT][FONT=&quot]([/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]Catalyst[FONT=&quot])[/FONT][FONT=&quot] . [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]عرف الانسان الوقود الحيوي الصلب مثل الخشب و النفايات المجففة منذ اكتشاف النار واستعمل الوقود الحيوي السائل منذ الأيام الأولى لصناعة السيارة وقد صمم مخترع محرك الاحتراق الألماني " أتو نيكولاس " محركه للعمل بسائل الإيثانول أما مخترع محرك الديزل الألماني " ديزل ردولف " فقد صمم محركه للعمل بزيت الفول السوداني في عام 1900 .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]يشير مصطلح الوقود الحيوي إلي إستير الميثانول المشتق من الزيوت النباتية أو الدهون الحيوانية من خلال عملية التحويل الإستيري [/FONT]Transesterification [FONT=&quot]. ويمكن استخدامه مباشرة في محركات الديزل بدون أي تعديلات ، ويمكن خلط الوقود الحيوي مع ديزل النفط بأي نسبة ويتميز بأنه سهل الاستعمال ، قابل للتحلل وغير سام وهو خالي أساسا من الكبريت و الروائح وينظر للوقود الحيوي كبديل لديزل النفط واكثر أنواعه شيوعا هي:ـ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
· [FONT=&quot]B2[/FONT][FONT=&quot]0[/FONT][FONT=&quot]([/FONT][FONT=&quot]20%ديزل حيوي و 80% ديزل نفط [/FONT][FONT=&quot]) .[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
· [FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]B80[/FONT][FONT=&quot]([/FONT][FONT=&quot]80% ديزل حيوي و 20% ديزل نفط [/FONT][FONT=&quot]) .[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
· [FONT=&quot]B100[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]([/FONT][FONT=&quot]100%ديزل حيوي[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) .[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] يعتبر الوقود الحيوي وقود قابل للتجدد و ملائم للبيئة لانه ينتج من مواد عضوية.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]فوائد الوقود الحيوي للبيئة :ـ [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1 ـ قابل للتجدد غير سام قابل للتفسخ. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]2 ـ منخفض الإشعاعات . [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]3 ـ عند استعماله لا يتطلب أي تعديلات في المحرك .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]4 ـ له عدد اوكتان عالي [/FONT][FONT=&quot]([/FONT][FONT=&quot]cetane number[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]وممتاز التزيت[/FONT][FONT=&quot] .[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]5 ـ له نقطة وميض عالية جدا [/FONT][FONT=&quot]([/FONT][FONT=&quot]300°F[/FONT][FONT=&quot])[/FONT][FONT=&quot] . [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]6 ـ يقلل من تأثير خاصية البيت الزجاجي .[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
​


----------



## نجمة الكتب (22 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على معلوماتك المفيدة


----------



## مهندس المحبة (22 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور على هذا الجهد المبارك وننتظر جديدك ...........


----------



## ابن الجزائر البار (23 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع.


----------



## ابوصالح111 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

والله شي جميل تسلم اخوي المهند


----------



## safa aldin (1 مايو 2011)

شكرا على معلوماتك المفيدة


----------



## the new eng (31 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور جزاك الله خير


----------

